# Sunrise in the Upper Laguna Madre



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

From a friend's cabin.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

wow, very nice, makes me wish I was there in person.
Thanks for sharing it


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*Thank you Cutter!*

I use your photo re-sizer, it makes it so easy.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*Nice pic......*

Just love sunrises and sunsets over the water. Looks like some new wallpaper for the puter to me


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*Thank you Stargazer*

I love them too. Most of the time they don't come out as good as the real thing though. But every now and then...


----------



## JDog (May 21, 2004)

*Wow!*

What a great pic! I love the layering of the sunrise and the bird. Just absolutely perfect timing. Bird not too close to the sun, etc. etc.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Awesome !!!


----------

